# Starry frog rediscovered after thought extinct for 160 years



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Starry frog rediscovered after thought extinct for 160 years (photos)


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

That's an awesome frog! 

-Bryan


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! This is an awesome rediscovery!


----------

